
Away Appoints Lululemon COO Stuart Haselden as CEO - coloneltcb
https://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/away-appoints-lululemon-coo-stuart-haselden-as-ceo-300971703.html
======
ianmobbs
Wow, that was fast. I guess The Verge article[0] struck some investors.

[0] [https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/5/20995453/away-luggage-
ceo...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/5/20995453/away-luggage-ceo-steph-
korey-toxic-work-environment-travel-inclusion)

~~~
harryh
There is a 0% chance that they weren't already planning on doing this before
the article came out. You don't execute a CEO search in a week.

~~~
cjbprime
Zero doesn't sound right, given the suspicious timing of it being four days
since a devastating expose on the old CEO that demanded such an action. The
timing and circumstances could certainly have been influenced.

~~~
umeshunni
> According to The Wall Street Journal, Away had been looking for Korey’s
> replacement since the spring. [https://www.wsj.com/articles/online-luggage-
> startup-away-say...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/online-luggage-startup-
> away-says-ceo-is-stepping-down-11575930577)

